# Two years today.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's revolution: 'we started to chant, and the group started to get bigger ?' - video | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Calm has returned to Tahrir Square on Friday morning following a night of clashes between security forces and protesters, and ahead of planned nation-wide marches to commemorate the 25 January revolution. 

The clashes started on Thursday after security forces moved past a constructed wall in Qasr al-Aini street, which was built in the aftermath of earlier fighting with protesters last November. The forces moved further into Tahrir Square, burnt some of the tents of protesters participating in a two-months long sit-in and fired bird shots and tear gas at them, Al-Masry Al-Youm reported. Protesters responded by throwing stones and Molotov cocktails. 

Protesters had started removing the wall earlier in the day, but police arrived later with some concrete blocks and a crane to rebuild it, on request from the Interior Ministry.

At least 20 people were injured in the clashes of Thursday night, including four policemen, healthy ministry sources reported. 

Policemen eventually retreated behind the Qasr al-Aini wall, while protesters marched around the square chanting, "Write on your prison wall, shame on the guide's rule," referring to the supreme guide of the Muslim Brotherhood from which President Mohamed Morsy hails. 

An hour after clashes have calmed, a private car drove by the square and fired bird shots at protesters, injuring one of them, Al-Masry Al-Youm reported.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

2 year have passed and what has changed ,democracy thats a laugh,all the bearded wonders that came out of the woodwork and the tourist industry died and they buried it .There's no sign that things will improve as they are not trying to improve international relations( except with the arab and muslim world Iran included)instead they are are against the French intervention in Mali which is against Islamists who are trying to turn Mali into a second Saudi Arabia.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Vehicle access is being denied to the 6th October Bridge, tear gas, Molotov cocktails, fighting in Maspero and Tahrir areas


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

hhaddad said:


> 2 year have passed and what has changed ,democracy thats a laugh,all the bearded wonders that came out of the woodwork and the tourist industry died and they buried it .There's no sign that things will improve as they are not trying to improve international relations( except with the arab and muslim world Iran included)instead they are are against the French intervention in Mali which is against Islamists who are trying to turn Mali into a second Saudi Arabia.


I don't see any hope for fundamental change but I also didn't believe an uprising against Mubarak could ever happen. I was wrong then and hope to be wrong again. 
As strange as this sounds coming from me, the change that happened and removing Mubarak was necessary and good. The coming of MB and islamization of Egyptian politics was expected. The general deterioration in economy, rights and freedom is part of the process. The fact that all these things were expected means that there should've been a concerted effort on the part of liberal activists to guide and inform the general public. That did not happen. 
No two revolutions are identical. How this one will progress is anyone's guess.

As for Mali. Does anyone on this planet still believes that a western government may send military to a third world country to help its people? I mean really, is France (and Canada) interfering in Mali because of "islamist" ideology or because of their economic interest?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I don't see any hope for fundamental change but I also didn't believe an uprising against Mubarak could ever happen. I was wrong then and hope to be wrong again.
> As strange as this sounds coming from me, the change that happened and removing Mubarak was necessary and good. The coming of MB and islamization of Egyptian politics was expected. The general deterioration in economy, rights and freedom is part of the process. The fact that all these things were expected means that there should've been a concerted effort on the part of liberal activists to guide and inform the general public. That did not happen.
> No two revolutions are identical. How this one will progress is anyone's guess.
> 
> As for Mali. Does anyone on this planet still believes that a western government may send military to a third world country to help its people? I mean really, is France (and Canada) interfering in Mali because of "islamist" ideology or because of their economic interest?




My understanding is that Mali asked France to come..


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I can post links about the "truth about mali" and all that fascinating stuff but I would rather and with all sincerity repeat my question. As an intelligent and reasonable person do you believe that France is sending french troops to Mali for the good of the people?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Define "the good of the People"... WHat people?
THe fact is that the french have great economic interests in Mali, which is rich in minerals, and it is their best interest to protect the current government, as it faithfully serves France's economic purposes in the region.

Besides, noone would like an islamist Africa. I'm personally very scared of the idea.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I can post links about the "truth about mali" and all that fascinating stuff but I would rather and with all sincerity repeat my question. As an intelligent and reasonable person do you believe that France is sending french troops to Mali for the good of the people?





:focus::focus::focus::focus:

No links about Mali, if you wish to discuss the politics behind it please take it to the cafe 

maiden


----------

